
Natural Language Toolkit for Python - iamelgringo
http://nltk.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page
======
drewp
There's a nice demo of the classifier API at about 40 minutes into this video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keXW_5-llD0>

